# 2016 Nissan Maxima



## ruthless02 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hey guys! I just made a video of my 2016 Nissan Maxima! Please leave a feedback! Tell me what i should add or what you want to see!


https://youtu.be/3LAGooVCTcY


----------

